# Austin, Texas?



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey there everyone! We are semi-new to Austin and were wondering if anyone around here would want to meet up! Austin is so dog friendly... I'm sure someone on here is from Austin. If not, you should consider moving here. You can take your dogs everywhere! :


----------



## tamaki52 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Austin, Texas*

Hi,
I live in Pflugerville and we have a Austin Golden Retriever meet-up group that gets together at least once a month. You need to join to be a member, but at this time it's free. We also support the Golden Ribbon Recuse Group and are having a meet-up at the Zoom Room in Austin on Feb, 11th at 5:00pm if you care to join us the cost is 10 dollars per dog and it goes to support the recuse group. We are always looking for members that love to do things with their Golden's. We hike many of the dog trails, swim at Barton Springs pool area below the pool and go to dog parks for fun. I also meet-up with a few friends at the Pflugerville dog park off Howard at Harris Ranch Road on Tuesday at 1:30 with my three retrievers if your interested.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for your reply! I actually was at the meet up today... I wish I had seen this before then and gotten to meet up with you! Were you there today?


----------



## tamaki52 (Aug 26, 2011)

No my youngest Golden wasn't feeling good that day so we had to cancel out. Would love to meet you at another meet-up in March. Hey check out the GRR facebook page and sign-up for their group stuff. I think they have something in March and we plan on going to that.:uhoh:


----------



## JelenaBriarRose (Apr 21, 2021)

tamaki52 said:


> *Austin, Texas*
> 
> Hi,
> I live in Pflugerville and we have a Austin Golden Retriever meet-up group that gets together at least once a month. You need to join to be a member, but at this time it's free. We also support the Golden Ribbon Recuse Group and are having a meet-up at the Zoom Room in Austin on Feb, 11th at 5:00pm if you care to join us the cost is 10 dollars per dog and it goes to support the recuse group. We are always looking for members that love to do things with their Golden's. We hike many of the dog trails, swim at Barton Springs pool area below the pool and go to dog parks for fun. I also meet-up with a few friends at the Pflugerville dog park off Howard at Harris Ranch Road on Tuesday at 1:30 with my three retrievers if your interested.


this site doesn't work anymore. Wondering if that changed


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

JelenaBriarRose said:


> this site doesn't work anymore. Wondering if that changed




This thread is from 2012, I did a search on FB, there is an Austin Golden Retriever Meet up Group.


----------

